# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Giúp mình phân tích hàn MIG và hàn Tig để hàn bình tích khí nhé mọi người.

## nguyennga

Ví dụ thế này : Mình muốn chế tạo 1 cái bình tích khí nén khoảng 200 lít. Phôi sẵn rồi , giờ chỉ cần hàn .
MÌnh có xem qua cái video trên youtut về cách chế tạo bình, nhưng k hiểu lắm , nên nhờ ae giúp đỡ , phân tích kỹ với nhé ?

Link youtut : https://youtu.be/8_lE9VSF6R8

----------


## Tuấn

> Ví dụ thế này : Mình muốn chế tạo 1 cái bình tích khí nén khoảng 200 lít. Phôi sẵn rồi , giờ chỉ cần hàn .
> MÌnh có xem qua cái video trên youtut về cách chế tạo bình, nhưng k hiểu lắm , nên nhờ ae giúp đỡ , phân tích kỹ với nhé ?
> 
> Link youtut : https://youtu.be/8_lE9VSF6R8


Em ạ mợ, mợ đừng nghịch dại, hàn vớ vỉn nó nổ bỏ xừ đấy. Mà ai thiêt kế cho mợ vậy ? quăng cái bản vẽ lên em xem nào

----------

Gamo, ronaldinho_07, thanhtrung

----------


## Ga con

Không có chứng chỉ hàn bồn áp lực, thép không xuất xứ nhãn mác đăng kiểm, không có quy trình hàn đúng... thì e khuyên cụ bỏ đi, kể cả có lão hói có chỉ điểm.

Không khéo cụ chủ lại bị bác gì hôm trước bóng bàn vụ này ấy, bác ấy liệt cụ vào danh sách đen.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nguyennga

----------


## Gamo

Cái bài cảnh cáo về bình khí nén bùm bùm là của bác nguyennga chứ ai...

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...185#post116185

----------

Ga con, nguyennga

----------


## Ga con

Lão gà hiểm thật, đưa cái link xong chủ thớt teo trim ròi, hehe

Thanks.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

thì hàng nhà xài cứ hàn đại thôi , ngon bổ rẻ. khi nào nổ thì tính sau.

----------


## Ga con

Sao em thấy chiêu này quen quen nhỉ, giống Masan, hehe.

Thanks.

----------


## nguyennga

> Em ạ mợ, mợ đừng nghịch dại, hàn vớ vỉn nó nổ bỏ xừ đấy. Mà ai thiêt kế cho mợ vậy ? quăng cái bản vẽ lên em xem nào




Đây bản vẽ đây ạ

----------


## nguyennga

> thì hàng nhà xài cứ hàn đại thôi , ngon bổ rẻ. khi nào nổ thì tính sau.


Định 1 ngày sản xuất 3 cái , nhưng hàn tay nghe vẻ vất ý , hàn đại sao đc bác. Hàn xong còn thử các thứ đúng quy trình chứ

----------


## nguyennga

> Không có chứng chỉ hàn bồn áp lực, thép không xuất xứ nhãn mác đăng kiểm, không có quy trình hàn đúng... thì e khuyên cụ bỏ đi, kể cả có lão hói có chỉ điểm.
> 
> Không khéo cụ chủ lại bị bác gì hôm trước bóng bàn vụ này ấy, bác ấy liệt cụ vào danh sách đen.
> 
> Thanks.


E không quan tâm bác gì bóng bàn cả @@.
Tiện đây bác thợ cả có tài liệu hàn mig thì giúp em nhé .

----------


## Tuấn

> Đây bản vẽ đây ạ


Nghe bẩu mợ làm nghề vặn răng thiên hạ, chắc dùng inox 304. Áp dùng 8bar. Với kích thước mợ đưa thì cái chỏm 8 ly là được, cái thân tăng chiều dày lên 8,5 mợ ạ

----------

vuonghoanganh

----------

